# *new* Olight H2R Pro headlamp



## kj2 (Mar 5, 2017)

Video in German.

Shown is the new H2R Pro headlamp. (Expected) around 2500 lumens.
New holder system to attach the light on the headband. A magnet holds the light, and an extra rubber band for extra security. 

https://youtu.be/e3RUJFSINoY?t=4m25s


----------



## proceed5 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thumbs up to Olight, this is the Headlamp i am waiting for. 
That magnetic holder with the rubberband (bicycle headlamp style attachment) is nice and easy to use/ 
Hope Olight offers it in Neutral White. Well done Olight :thumbsup:


----------



## noboneshotdog (Mar 5, 2017)

Sweet! Loving that easy release magnetic head lamp clip. Two thumbs up Olight. And yes..... Please neutral white.


----------



## scs (Mar 5, 2017)

Much potential for this to be a great offering! 4000K-4500K NW please.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like an interesting offering but, there is no way it will be 2500 ANSI lumens unless it is only for 15 seconds and comes with a liquid cooling system lol. The 1500 lumen XHP35 and XHP50 Armytek models already hit 60+C in around a minute. Zebralight's even lower powered XHP offerings only hold high for about a minute due to heat as well. 

Hopefully the H1R Pro has more modes including a REAL moonlight mode, real time thermal regulation instead of a timed stepdown, comes in NW, does not have PWM on the low modes, is not too heavy, and has a properly designed charging system. Using normal cells(flat top or button) for the charging system instead of a proprietary cell like the H1R would make it more appealing as well.

I really hope they improved some of the shortcomings the H1R had with this model because the H1R was a huge disappointment imo but, had such potential.


----------



## Shaysrebellion (Mar 6, 2017)

And NO BLASTED PARASITIC DRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also could someone besides SF put an IV twister knob to adjust lumens??????






Tachead said:


> Looks like an interesting offering but, there is no way it will be 2500 ANSI lumens unless it is only for 15 seconds and comes with a liquid cooling system lol. The 1500 lumen XHP35 and XHP50 Armytek models already hit 60+C in around a minute. Zebralight's even lower powered XHP offerings only hold high for about a minute due to heat as well.
> 
> Hopefully the H1R Pro has more modes including a REAL moonlight mode, real time thermal regulation instead of a timed stepdown, comes in NW, does not have PWM on the low modes, is not too heavy, and has a properly designed charging system. Using normal cells(flat top or button) for the charging system instead of a proprietary cell like the H1R would make it more appealing as well.
> 
> I really hope they improved some of the shortcomings the H1R had with this model because the H1R was a huge disappointment imo but, had such potential.


----------



## marsalla (Mar 19, 2017)

Shaysrebellion said:


> And NO BLASTED PARASITIC DRAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also could someone besides SF put an IV twister knob to adjust lumens??????



I agree with all the comments. I dont see this lite being able to crank out 2500 lumens (why would you want that in a head lam). want real moon light and diffused beam for hiking and running. Also neutral white

Thanks


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 19, 2017)

I would be happy if this light does nothing more than offer longer runtimes over the H1. I got an H1 with the recharge conversion kit last week and have been EDCing it everyday since then. I think the moonlight mode is just right, the NW tint is good, and I love the all flood beam. Only think I would like more is longer runtimes.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 19, 2017)

release date?


----------



## hahoo (Mar 19, 2017)

Tachead said:


> Looks like an interesting offering but, there is no way it will be 2500 ANSI lumens unless it is only for 15 seconds and comes with a liquid cooling system lol. The 1500 lumen XHP35 and XHP50 Armytek models already hit 60+C in around a minute. Zebralight's even lower powered XHP offerings only hold high for about a minute due to heat as well.
> 
> Hopefully the H1R Pro has more modes including a REAL moonlight mode, real time thermal regulation instead of a timed stepdown, comes in NW, does not have PWM on the low modes, is not too heavy, and has a properly designed charging system. Using normal cells(flat top or button) for the charging system instead of a proprietary cell like the H1R would make it more appealing as well.
> 
> I really hope they improved some of the shortcomings the H1R had with this model because the H1R was a huge disappointment imo but, had such potential.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 20, 2017)

hahoo said:


> release date?


Hasn't been mentioned yet. But I would expect in the coming 2-3 months.


----------



## hahoo (Mar 21, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Hasn't been mentioned yet. But I would expect in the coming 2-3 months.




good deal ,tx...


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 21, 2017)

kj2 said:


> Hasn't been mentioned yet. But I would expect in the coming 2-3 months.


+1 thx


----------



## noboneshotdog (Mar 29, 2017)

If this light comes in NW I will %100 purchase it. Love the out of the box thinking with the magnetic headband. Nice work Olight.


----------



## Miika (Apr 3, 2017)

*Where are they going?*

It has been interesting to follow the way Olight is going with their new products. In the past you could rely on the lumens said in the package, they would be the real lumens in action. Now it seems that they have completely given up this policy. The given lumens hold true only for a minute or two in their all latest models. I am a little bit sad personally, that they went along to this Chinese brand's trend to have hight peak of marketing lumens...


----------



## carl (May 6, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

I think the 2500 lumen rating might be an error or typo.

The German Facebook Olight page shows the M3R rifle light with 3 emitters and pressure switch is rated at 2500 lumens. Since the H2R is shown just before the M3R, I wonder if the 2500 lumen rating was meant for the M3R but not the H2R. I would think the H2R would be just a few hundred lumens more than the H1R since the battery size is probably going to be the only difference between the two models (H1R/CR123 and H2R/18650). The H2R also looks too slim and tiny to have enough heatsinking to absorb all the heat and this doesn't seem like what Olight would make in the first place. Also, they made their 2500 lumen R50 model a much bigger light.

On the other hand, its not likely that the Olight Facebook page and the company rep on the video are both wrong on the 2500 lumen number either.

Maybe its just one big mixup somehow, lol.


----------



## Batou00159 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Miika said:


> It has been interesting to follow the way Olight is going with their new products. In the past you could rely on the lumens said in the package, they would be the real lumens in action. Now it seems that they have completely given up this policy. The given lumens hold true only for a minute or two in their all latest models. I am a little bit sad personally, that they went along to this Chinese brand's trend to have hight peak of marketing lumens...



Well said i find this anoying ,it probably relying on slippage for those not in the know to buy:welcome:

On that note my h1 has been working well and i generally love the style they are heading.


----------



## TCY (May 6, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

Everyone loves a nuclear-powered, nitrogen-cooled, palm-sized headlamp, but under current technologies 2000+ lumens on one's head for a realistic amount of time is just a dream. Regardless, I hope Olight makes a killer 18650 headlamp so Armytek can have a competitor in this category.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

I am going with the M2R figures...1500 lumens.


----------



## markr6 (May 12, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

Sweet! A black Zebralight...or...


----------



## hahoo (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

so when the crap will they start selling it?
/kills me coming out with this stuff and having to wait months to buy it


----------



## rookiedaddy (May 18, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

I heard some tweety bird singing the tune of "End of May" by Michael Buble... :naughty:

So... Olight H2R Nova will be release soon... where is the M1R then? grrrrrrr....


For those who are interested, a new 18650-based headlamp is coming from Olight real soon (hopefully for real this time, that's what was said about the M1R too... and M1R is nowhere to be found...), this headlamp will be using XHP50, available in Cool White or Neutral White tint, comes together with a 3000mAh "customized" LiIon battery (wait, what?! 3000mAh??? are you :sigh: kidding me? Why not 3500mAh like the one used in S30RIII?)... and a whooping two thousand three hundred lumens bright, yes, 2,300 lumens bright mode... 
for...
err...
3 minutes!!! :tired:
...
well... compare to H1R, at least now we can burn the H2R at 600 lumens non-stop for 2.5 hours straight. LOL!


----------



## jakehinds (May 19, 2017)

Seems like a cool little light. But too big as a headlamp I feel, especially when moving briskly


----------



## proceed5 (May 23, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



rookiedaddy said:


> I heard some tweety bird singing the tune of "End of May" by Michael Buble... :naughty:
> 
> So... Olight H2R Nova will be release soon... where is the M1R then? grrrrrrr....
> 
> ...




Say what ... ?? ... another customised battery that is gonna be different from those I already have for my S30RIII and S30RII ??? 

Olight are always producing customised batteries ... 

Ya, Rookiedaddy, you ought to write to Olight to inform them their fans are tired of waiting for their X9 and M1R m2R m3R series .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Mr Baz (May 24, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



rookiedaddy said:


> I heard some tweety bird singing the tune of "End of May" by Michael Buble... :naughty:
> 
> So... Olight H2R Nova will be release soon... where is the M1R then? grrrrrrr....
> 
> ...



I'd wager it's an IMR cell if it's pulling 2000+ lumens, hence like the Klarus XT11GT more drain bit less capacity. Probably be able to use normal cells just wont hit the highest output
I don't mind big power, but the appeal would likely be long run times are low to mid settings. I could see a place for something in between say a 14500/AA model too you'd get better run times v the CR123a (a bit) and the ability to use common AA's. Just an idea that's how I'd go about a 3 model line up


----------



## proceed5 (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

And so Today the 25th day of May in year of 2017, Olight has finally revealed their H2R Nova model on the website, albeit the descriptions on site is nothing more than an advertisement teaser. 

Alright boys, now, which of you great reviewers will be reviewing or giving a heads-up of the Olight H2R-Nova, we gladly awaits your generous, true and fair views of the H2R-Nova. 

Hehe


----------



## Mr Baz (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



proceed5 said:


> And so Today the 25th day of May in year of 2017, Olight has finally revealed their H2R Nova model on the website, albeit the descriptions on site is nothing more than an advertisement teaser.
> 
> Alright boys, now, which of you great reviewers will be reviewing or giving a heads-up of the Olight H2R-Nova, we gladly awaits your generous, true and fair views of the H2R-Nova.
> 
> Hehe



A review is a review or should be and mention good/bad areas. It's true there are a lot of unboxing channels or people who just smile on camera or desk video it and say wow great without testing things properly. That's why I usually have a +/- list at the end of every torch review. The other reason is if you don't mention this it's a bit of a waste of time for the viewer and company, product improvement is important. :wave:


----------



## noboneshotdog (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Mr Baz said:


> A review is a review or should be and mention good/bad areas. It's true there are a lot of unboxing channels or people who just smile on camera or desk video it and say wow great without testing things properly. That's why I usually have a +/- list at the end of every torch review. The other reason is if you don't mention this it's a bit of a waste of time for the viewer and company, product improvement is important. :wave:



Yes, I have been enjoying your reviews Mr Baz. If you guys have not subscribed to his YouTube feed your missing out. :thumbsup:


----------



## aginthelaw (May 25, 2017)

marsalla said:


> I agree with all the comments. I dont see this lite being able to crank out 2500 lumens (why would you want that in a head lam). want real moon light and diffused beam for hiking and running. Also neutral white
> 
> Thanks



Depends on how fast you run. 

Hopefully the headband is more comfortable than my h25.

And why doesn't someone make a headlamp with a magnetic control ring?


----------



## proceed5 (May 25, 2017)

aginthelaw said:


> And why doesn't someone make a headlamp with a magnetic control ring?



Acebeam makes control-ringed Headlamp, model is the H10 MTG2 2000 lumen burst.


----------



## proceed5 (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Mr Baz said:


> A review is a review or should be and mention good/bad areas. It's true there are a lot of unboxing channels or people who just smile on camera or desk video it and say wow great without testing things properly. That's why I usually have a +/- list at the end of every torch review. The other reason is if you don't mention this it's a bit of a waste of time for the viewer and company, product improvement is important. :wave:



Yes Mr Baz, please continue to make great video reviews and will be looking forward to watch your reviews :wave:


----------



## proceed5 (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

Olight has mentioned that the battery that will be shipped with the H2R Nova is Li-Ion code number ORB-186G30, 
a) is this IMR cell ? 
b) can we use our existing customised cells from our S30RII and S30RIII and still be able to get 2300 lumen ?

These are my queries, if any Reviewers would be kind enough to please try answer this ... 
Thank you and best regards


----------



## Mr Baz (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

I would if I had the light but I don't. I've not heard when it's out on release but will let you know if I get sent a sample. Of course this is something I would test. Unlikely you'd get the full power with a normal cell based on other torches I've used. IMR can handle the bigger drain
Thanks for the comment, there is a downside some makers won't supply samples Nitecore completely ignore my emails even on products I bought myself. That's life I guess I won't change :tinfoil:


----------



## noboneshotdog (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

This light is officially on sale for pre-order at Olightstore.com. Looks to have good mode spacing, tir optics and neutral white tint option. May be my birthday present this year.


----------



## proceed5 (May 31, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

Let's wait for the upcoming reviews by our great reviewer friends. 
We thank you in advance for taking your time to review this Light


----------



## noboneshotdog (May 31, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



proceed5 said:


> Let's wait for the upcoming reviews by our great reviewer friends.
> We thank you in advance for taking your time to review this Light



Mr Baz review is out!


----------



## Mr Baz (May 31, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

Well it's a quick look/unboxing not what I call a review but might be of some use. Working on the review right now takes a bit of time to get the tests done/beam shots etc


----------



## Shaysrebellion (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Mr Baz said:


> Well it's a quick look/unboxing not what I call a review but might be of some use. Working on the review right now takes a bit of time to get the tests done/beam shots etc



Nothing to see anyway.......

its a 750 lumen headlamp that bursts a brighter light for 30 seconds, big deal!


----------



## maukka (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

This time Olight got something very right. Just look at these tints on the CW and NW H2R models. Hotspot and two measurements from the spill.







That's on turbo. On the lower modes the tint shifts a bit above the BBL, but just a bit, especially the NW is quite nice indeed.

On the other hand, now we need a real neutral white. The NW is more like warm at 3800 K.

Review coming soon.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



maukka said:


> This time Olight got something very right. Just look at these tints on the CW and NW H2R models. Hotspot and two measurements from the spill.
> 
> That's on turbo. On the lower modes the tint shifts a bit above the BBL, but just a bit, especially the NW is quite nice indeed.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks maukka, if it is really 3800 kelvin tint, that will be Great !


----------



## Mr Baz (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Shaysrebellion said:


> Nothing to see anyway.......
> 
> its a 750 lumen headlamp that bursts a brighter light for 30 seconds, big deal!





That's not the appeal for many the 18650 longer run time and design (ie dual use) stick out. The turbo is fun and might find some use..not the only area to look at
There are areas I'd change no question, but I think they did a good job on this one overall


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Mr Baz said:


> That's not the appeal for many the 18650 longer run time and design (ie dual use) stick out. The turbo is fun and might find some use..not the only area to look at
> There are areas I'd change no question, but I think they did a good job on this one overall



+1

The 2300 is just for fun. Seems like a great light. Likely my next purchase!


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 10, 2017)

After I get over my initial nervousness at having 2300 lumens strapped to my head





I suppose the turbo would probably only be used by me as a flashlight. I haven't thought of why I need that much in a headlamp. yet. Of course it's probably not going to deter me from buying one


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



Miika said:


> I am a little bit sad personally, that they went along to this Chinese brand's trend to have hight peak of marketing lumens...


What do the Chinese have to do with it? Personally, starting with Apple computers, in general I prefer goods made overseas.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*

You know what, I was so convinced that I will buy the H2R after watching Mr.Baz's video and after reading Budda's (and his pictures) review.

But after reading Maukka's review, I now have doubt in the H2R, for:
a) Per Maukka's temperature chart, the temperature management system is a roller coaster. If this is gonna be visible to our human eyes in actual usage, then it's gonna be a headache. 
b) there's PWM (as quoted by Maukka PWM visible on firefly)

Ok, in moving forward, may I politely request for one of our great and friendly reviewers to please kindly respond whether in real-life usage, there's such a visible tremendous increase and decrease in brightness ? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



proceed5 said:


> may I politely request for one of our great and friendly reviewers to please kindly respond whether in real-life usage, there's such a visible tremendous increase and decrease in brightness ?
> 
> Thanks in advance



My above request has been answered by Maukka in his review thread.
Hence, my query is hereby recalled. 

Thank you very much for replying


----------



## iroast (Jun 20, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



proceed5 said:


> My above request has been answered by Maukka in his review thread.
> Hence, my query is hereby recalled.
> 
> Thank you very much for replying



I know you said that Maukka's review answered your question, but here's one from a newbie: The light heats up fast on highest level and then the light steps down little by little. It's still plenty bright once it stops stepping down. It's a nice safety feature for the user(?) and for the flashlight itself.


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



iroast said:


> I know you said that Maukka's review answered your question, but here's one from a newbie: The light heats up fast on highest level and then the light steps down little by little. It's still plenty bright once it stops stepping down. It's a nice safety feature for the user(?) and for the flashlight itself.



I have accepted that due to the availability of higher-output new generation LEDs and the limitation of heat at the present time, manufacturers will be producing brighter more powerful palm sized flashlights and all these will break the traditional 1000 lumen ballpark, which will surely be Hot fast and that in the higher output levels one have to live with hotness . 

So, in moving forward with the trend, just let it be Hot (whether there be safety down shifts to keep it cool or none, its no matter anymore) I just wanna enjoy the lights.


----------



## iroast (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



proceed5 said:


> I have accepted that due to the availability of higher-output new generation LEDs and the limitation of heat at the present time, manufacturers will be producing brighter more powerful palm sized flashlights and all these will break the traditional 1000 lumen ballpark, which will surely be Hot fast and that in the higher output levels one have to live with hotness .
> 
> So, in moving forward with the trend, just let it be Hot (whether there be safety down shifts to keep it cool or none, its no matter anymore) I just wanna enjoy the lights.



I have both the H1R and the H2R in neutral white. I enjoy both, but the H1R is definitely more fun. The H2R at turbo mode gets very hot fast. I can't put my finger right up the head for more than a few seconds before it gets too hot. I'm tempting to try cooking an egg with it lol. Both lights will be nice hand warmers for cold nights


----------



## proceed5 (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Where are they going?*



iroast said:


> I have both the H1R and the H2R in neutral white. I enjoy both, but the H1R is definitely more fun. The H2R at turbo mode gets very hot fast. I can't put my finger right up the head for more than a few seconds before it gets too hot. I'm tempting to try cooking an egg with it lol. Both lights will be nice hand warmers for cold nights



Thank you iroast for your sharing information on the H2R NW (which is what I am targeting to get) from an end-user's perspective, much appreciated, so we may know exactly what to expect when our unit finally arrives. 

It is nice to hear this "... tempting to try cooking an egg with it..." yeah man LOL, definitely not gonna be a hand warmer for us , as we only have summer 365-days here, so, perhaps we'll need to thicken our skins in order to operate this thing 

BTW iroast, when in Turbo, do you notice any hard increases or decreases in light output ?


----------



## degarb (Jul 2, 2017)

proceed5 said:


> Acebeam makes control-ringed Headlamp, model is the H10 MTG2 2000 lumen burst.



Isn't the mtg2 outdated by the xph? Or is there a throw advantage? 

Also, protected cells allowed in these lights?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jul 2, 2017)

degarb said:


> Isn't the mtg2 outdated by the xph? Or is there a throw advantage?
> 
> Also, protected cells allowed in these lights?



It's older than xhp but much much nicer tint and beam shape.


----------

